# How to open RAW images?



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have recently been confronted with shooting some important events (ex. bridal portraits, photo-booth at a wedding, children portraits, high school senior pictures, etc.) and I have always shot in plain JPEG, but I really want/need to start shooting in RAW.  I went out and shot some in RAW of some random things, but then when I tried to open them on my computer they wouldn't open.  I am currently running Windows 7 and I also use Adobe Photoshop CS5.  I've been doing some little work with a professional photographer and he said to open them through Photoshop, but when I tried that it still wouldn't work.  Please help! -Thanks!


----------



## subscuck (Feb 16, 2011)

If your camera is newer than your copy of CS5, then it's not supported and you'll need to go to Adobe's website and download the most recent camera raw update.


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 17, 2011)

subscuck said:


> If your camera is newer than your copy of CS5, then it's not supported and you'll need to go to Adobe's website and download the most recent camera raw update.


 Thank you sir!! I'm shooting a D7000 so that's why it wouldn't open.  Thanks again!


----------

